# I have a question about the 10K deposit on my SRRV.



## maddoxghostman341 (3 mo ago)

Hello Folks!
I'm a retired 65 years old American, non military who has a SS Pension. I think I qualify for the Expanded Courtesy SRRV (If I'm not wrong, because it can be confusing). Some steps in the the process I'm able to understand but so far I'm bit confused about the banking transference of the required amount of 10K. Do I have access to my funds while I'm there or the Government holds that money? I'm sorry if the questions seems stupid but looking for the accurate and updated information seems to be a struggle.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

You have no access to that money. It sits in a deposit and when you opt out of the programme it will be returned to you.. note though that you pay into the programme in dollars... and on your return you get ...pesos. Always more fun here , right ?


----------

